# Brassocattleya Little Marmaid ‘Janet’ AM/AOS BM/JOGA



## Erythrone (Dec 17, 2011)

First blooms.


----------



## koshki (Dec 17, 2011)

Lovely blooms and photo!


----------



## BlazingAugust (Dec 17, 2011)

:drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## Lanmark (Dec 17, 2011)

:clap: Woot woot! :clap:


----------



## Orchidnut57 (Dec 17, 2011)

Gorgeous...the lip looks like it is made of porcelain:smitten:
Mine is labeled Bc. Little Mermaid 'Janet' 
I was unaware of its awards...excellent
Thanks for sharing


----------



## W. Beetus (Dec 17, 2011)

Nice petals!


----------



## Lanmark (Dec 17, 2011)

I must get this one!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 17, 2011)

koshki said:


> Lovely blooms and photo!


Took the words right out of my mouth, Katherine!


----------



## Mathias (Dec 18, 2011)

Awesome flowers!!


----------



## Marc (Dec 18, 2011)

Very striking colours and a pretty photo as well


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 18, 2011)

Quite an interesting cross!!! Jean

? could be ?: Brassocatanthe Little Mermaid = Cattleya walkeriana x Brassanthe Maikai (Brassavola nodosa x Guarianthe bowringiana)


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 18, 2011)

Yes Jean. It is the same plant.

According to what I read in OW, it was registered in 1997 as *Bc*. Little M*a*rmaid (sorry, I read M*a*rmaid....). But the true name is now *Bct*. Litte M*e*rmaid


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 18, 2011)

I love the spotted lip, what a cutie :smitten:! As other have said, lovely photo too.


----------



## nikv (Dec 19, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## jjkOC (Dec 19, 2011)

I love the pink color!


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 20, 2011)

Great colour!!!!!!! Nice shape!!!!


----------



## jtrmd (Dec 20, 2011)

koshki said:


> Lovely blooms and photo!



^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------

